# ????HELP 14/0 Penn Senator VALUE??????



## ATWORK

Ok so my nabor ahs this Penn senator 14/0 on a 130lb class reel that is all about 15ish years old used once and cleaned and stored. He will sell for @$400 but having trouble finding a value. Seems now all electric at this size? Is it even worth having if not a collector? I only tuna fish once a year and never go more that 25 miles out regularly. But if its a great value ill buy it but if thats all its worth then ill pass.Looks like it will clean up to be in perfect almost new condition.I did try to look online but found nothing of solid use.

Any help would be appresiated. Thanks


----------



## Pompano Joe

$400 sounds like a good price if he's got the box and the condition checks out. Penn is producing this reel in the USA again and says they'll sell it new for $499. I've not seen one for that price yet. I have seen one for $675 on ebay.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Def worth it. The new ones are junk. These are the work horses of big game fishing. Get it


----------



## shootnstarz

Rip off !!!!! I only paid $108 for a 16/0. Wait, that was 1969.

Actually that's a great deal, either for using or storing back for collector value. Rod alone is probably close to that price. 800 yds of 130lb dacron isn't reel cheap either. Box would definately increase the collector value big time.

I'm sure you could at minimum get your money back.

Rick


----------



## ATWORK

*Ill let ya know*

Ok so I have decided i only have use for the rod so when i can post things for sale ill have this reel and line for $400 do yall think that is a reasonable price for this without the rod? Reel looks like it will clean up to new looking but no box. But has @$200 worth of 130lb line from what i can tell but it is atleast 3 years old..

P.S never been a fish even hooked on it. Used for trolling once and dropped twice with no success.Then cleaned and indoor stored.


----------



## Deeplines

Say 3 in the pawn shops last time home, All were below $200. Don't know about the insides, I never picked them up because I knew I wasn't gonna buy them.


----------



## FenderBender

If I were going to spend around ~400 dollars on a reel for occasional tuna and bottom fishing or trolling in the 25 mile range, find a used one or save just a little more and buy a Shimano Talica 2 speed reel. 

Super light, 40 lbs of max drag, big power in a small package and you can do any type of fishing with it. They are designed to chunk to tuna with, but you can cast them pretty well and pretty much do anything you want with them. 

I have one and its the only rod and reel I will use all day when I go to the rigs and back, unless I throw a popper. Catch bait with it, snapper with it, AJs on jigs with it, even deep drop grouper on big jigs with it. And of course tuna. If you max the drag out you better hang on or you will get pinned to the gunnels quick with a big fish.


----------



## shootnstarz

The old big Penn Senators (never did like that name) are more of a collector reel nowadays. With all the new disc drag reels out the old Penns just don't cut the mustard for high speed fish.

I know many a tuna has been caught on them but my old 16/0's drag would get so hot from just a shark that it would burn your arm. Can't imagine a big Starkist on the other end.

IMHO you should strip off the line and make sure there's no corrosion on the spool, they're famous for that. I'd take a pic of the empty spool and wind the line back on. Then I would put the thing on feebay if you're going to sell it. You'll probably get a lot more there than locally, but try it here anyway, can't hurt.

Sure brings back old memories seeing one of those old Penns.

Rick


----------



## billfishhead

last time i spent 400 on one rod and reel i got a 12/0 2 speed fin nor


----------



## nb&twil

TheRoguePirate said:


> Def worth it. The new ones are junk. These are the work horses of big game fishing.  Get it


I know this thread is a few days old now, but I just have to ask... Have you fished with one of the new 14/0's? If you have, what would cause you to say they're junk.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

i am not a fan of the alum spool, if your going to go old school, get the heavy metal and proven reels. they just put the new reels back into production. the older ones are made better than the newer ones. they were built to last hence they are still around. nothing produced now a days is built to last longer than a few years. its all buisness. companies want you to keep coming back to buy and replace.


----------



## Squidder

If that reel is truely used once, cleaned and, put away with no corrosion at all it is worth $400 or better easily. This type reel is not used widely in this area, but is used widely off the east coast. I would put it on Stripersonline.com personally. This is a sought after reel. As shootnstarz stated "I would take the line off and check for corrosion, take a pic, and wind it back on." Just my 2 cents.

Rick C.


----------



## captgwalts

I got 400.00$ for that reel


----------

